# How Many Bloodlines???



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So, Loretta (RosesandThorns) and I were talking today and she is having some trouble postin on here, hahaha, we both agree she needs to upgrade her phone, but she said she was reading some things and had talked to some guy who said there were like 250 APBT bloodlines. Here is what she wrote to me in an e-mail.

"I've been trying to post on gopitbull but my phone always shuts me off and won't let me post. So on a site I go to someone asked how many bloodlines exsisted for pitbulls and the poster said there were 250 different bloodlines. I'm just curious if it's ever been posted about how many bloodlines there are? There are probably at least that many well known ones. I don't know if that would include bullies and ast as well. "


So let's here it ppl, what do ya say??


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Say there is no way ill teling how many bloodlines there are, then theres the question when does something become a bloodline, there are famous bloodlines jeep, redboy, buck ect, but i dont think someone could count them all lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It would be an interesting project to undertake. I think someone on here a long time ago was keeping a list that people were contributing to. Of course there is a great deal of fluidity to bloodlines. Some become extinct, others become mixed and don't exist in their pure form anymore. Some get started up but are so scattered from the beginning, are they really bloodlines? I feel like a bloodline isn't really a bloodline until there are generations coming from the same source. Its not a bloodline after the first breeding under that kennel name. JMO.

But anyway, yeah, it'd be an interesting project for someone who had the time to collect all the names. We could make a sticky thread. A list of names with informational links where available.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Then the question just what is considered a bloodline? Is it after a certain dog has been bred down from for X number of generations, or after a certain person has bred X number of generations?? Its a very broad subject.

All depends on who you are talking to.

I have 4-5 gens in some of my dogs, but don't think I have a bloodline, I still refer to my dogs as LJ, or colby, or whatever. Now I really admire someone who has their name 5 or 6 gens deep on a ped, and I consider them having a bloodline, I can only hope that one day I will be so lucky.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm very interesting ladies, tahnk you very much, And I would like for it to be a sticky Lindsay, taht is ag reat idea


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah what those other 3 said.....

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/17292-bloodline-thread.html


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Holly


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

You are realy creating your own bloodline the moment that you start breeding, but before you start to get a certain standard of what you are after it takes time. 

Logically the task would be impossible to calculate. 

I know of a fella who has been breeding for twenty years if he concentrates on a specific bloodline ie chinaman, and has been for twenty years it may be concentrating on that specific line but realy its now his bloodline.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting for me Tye! This will be of help for sure.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Loretta what is the next show your going to??


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

junkyard said:


> You are realy creating your own bloodline the moment that you start breeding, but before you start to get a certain standard of what you are after it takes time.
> 
> Logically the task would be impossible to calculate.
> 
> I know of a fella who has been breeding for twenty years if he concentrates on a specific bloodline ie chinaman, and has been for twenty years it may be concentrating on that specific line but realy its now his bloodline and chinaman is the foundation.


finished it for you.
I didn't weigh in on this one,I guess it's so hard to be old dog in the new dog realm.
folks so rapidly disqualify things that they truly have no knowledge of,or experience with and it becomes argumentative,IMMIDIATELY.

this is the second thread today that went poo poo.
in my present world,today,I would rather not argue the point.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

william williamson said:


> finished it for you.
> I didn't weigh in on this one,I guess it's so hard to be old dog in the new dog realm.
> folks so rapidly disqualify things that they truly have no knowledge of,or experience with and it becomes argumentative,IMMIDIATELY.
> 
> ...


Ok, no offense but I'm a little lost when you say this thread went poo poo...and about not arguing the point??

I for one was thinking just general knowledge response were on here, and would love to hear your thoughts/input.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WW - I too would like to hear some input from you as well as FH. I posted this so we could all talk about it.

JY - I think I will agree with you on that being his own bloodline even though CHinaman is the foundation line. Nice info.

Loretta - you are welcome girl  Can't wait to see you  Hugs


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

It's impossible to say. There are many well known bloodlines and some not so well known. 

A bloodline can loosely be defined as related descendants from a common ancestor. However there is a difference between a true and successful line vs simply breeding related dogs together. Tech its still a bloodline, but what I look for is to see consistency. A breeder should have goals for their program, they need to selectively breed and cull to obtain such goals. In the long run they should be able to establish a bloodline that will produce certain traits with a reasonable predictability.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow very nice OB, thank you for that input, I would have to agree with you


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

Which bloodlines are the very first, original of the Apbt. Lightner's, Colby's, etc?


----------



## mlb (Nov 7, 2012)

I think your post sums it up well Old_Blood. I can relate it to a dog man that I knew and he bred his dogs based on the Ch.s that he had; Sooner (Jimmy Boots stuff), Buster (Boomerang) and Mr. Shorty (not sure, possibly "Stu Fowler" blood). Great dogs from great dog lines; but not his.


----------

